# Treating rat URI



## Winchester (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi there everyone. The OH and I are worried about our 2 girl rats. Both of them had started sneezing about a week and a half ago. Since putting them onto fleece bedding, one of them has improved to the point where she has completely stopped sneezing. Our other baby, however, has been getting even worse. She is constantly sneezing and rubbing her nose. Her stool is not runny but soft and has a very strong odor. We are worried that she has developed a URI, but we are unable to afford a vet visit at this time due to an unexpected medical emergency amongst ourselves which has cost us a fortune. We have literally exhausted many hours into research on the internet about what we can do in the mean time, until we are able to afford to put aside some money and take her to the vet. 

I am reaching out to the forums to look for help and some home remedies that might be able to help her in the mean time. But for now we are unable to make a vet visit.
I have read giving them echinacea could act as a preventative, has anyone tried using it?

Please no nasty responses, we are trying to do everything we can for our girls..


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I's sorry, but the only answer is they need to see a vet to get some antibiotics. Home treatments won't cut it, and if they don't get sorted soon enough they will develop scaring on the lungs which means they will never have good breathing again.

Many vets will help set up a payment plan, or you can arrange something to cover a vet visit.

If you can't then find someone who can.

Sorry if you think that is nasty, I just say things as they are, and there is no excuse (and against the welfare act) for not taking any animal to the vet when they need it.

I had some rats here that weren't taken to the vet when they first developed URI's and they spent the rest of their lives on meds, please don't do that to your rats


----------



## Winchester (Jul 28, 2009)

I didn't come here looking for people to clearly state the obvious, I came here asking for possible help and meantime alternatives. Obviously she needs to visit the vet, but understand that not everyone has the money to just pull out of their pocket.

If you have nothing to contribute to what I'm looking for than please don't bother wasting yours or my time.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Winchester said:


> I didn't come here looking for people to clearly state the obvious, I came here asking for possible help and meantime alternatives. Obviously she needs to visit the vet, but understand that not everyone has the money to just pull out of their pocket.
> 
> If you have nothing to contribute to what I'm looking for than please don't bother wasting yours or my time.


There are no other alternatives - simple


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

sorry but there really isnt an alternative to a vet, she needs antibiotics, the longer you hold off on getting those antibiotics the more damage/scaring the uri will cause which will ultimately mean you have to spend more on vet bills later, that you could potentially avoid by seeking treatment now

i know this is not what you are wanting to hear, but it is the truth.
your vet should be happy to sort a payment plan out with you


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

I agree with the other two posters. There is no substitute for a vet and no quick fix that you can do at home. The longer you leave it the worse it can become and she might never recover.

I know how expensive they can be, one of my boys is booked in for a tumour removal on Friday (never in my life had a male with a tumour!) And its costing me money I do not have.

Ive set up a payment plan with my vet and I'll pay the rest when I get paid. I'd rather do that than risking his life by waiting...


----------

